# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Envoyer un formulaire par email.

## MrMeteo

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'envoyer un formulaire de commande (InfoPath 2010)  l'externe,
mais dans mes tests, le destinataire ne recoit qu'un fichier XML. 

Comme les destinataires peuvent avoir toutes sortes de configuration
(Mac, Linux, et quoi d'autre?) et surtout pas de IP Filer, puis-je envoyer
du PDF... ou un simple message HTML?

J'ai trouv dans VS, la commande _CurrentView.Export_ qui enregistre
un fichier PDF, l'utilisateur doit donc crer son courriel et "trouver" le PDF.
J'aimerais aller un peu plus loin, puisque j'ai dj l'email du destinataire
(donc un genre de "mailto:" qui dclencherait le client de messagerie)


Merci d'avance,
Jacques

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,
 Dsol pour le retard.
 Dans votre connexion de donnes d'envoi, vous pouvez prciser le type d'envoi (en pice jointe ou envoyer la vue active du formulaire).
 La dernire option permet d'envoyer votre vue dans le corps du mail.

 Cordialement,

----------


## MrMeteo

Bonjour,

J'ai essay de dfinir une connexion de donnes pour envoi par e-mail,
mais je recois un message sans pice jointe.

Dans ma connexion de donne, je recois le message:

*Vous ne pouvez pas envoyer de modles de formulaire d'approbation de domaines. Pour rsoudre ce problme, 
modifiez les options du formulaire en changeant le niveau de scurit du modle de formulaire en Restreint.*

Lorsque je change mon modle de scurit  "Restreint", je recois:

*Le modle de formulaire ncessite des autorisation d'approbation de domaine. Les autorisations de scurit 
des formulaires d'approbation de domaine ne seront pas suffisantes pour ouvrir les formulaires lorsque vous 
les envoyez en tant que pices jointes  des messages lectroniques.*

J'utilise IP Filer et le modle de scurit de Domaine, car j'accde  l'AD
pour des informations usager.

Merci pour votre prcieuse aide!

Cordialement,
Jacques

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

 En effet, vous arrivez dans une impasse.
 Comme vous vous en doutez, 2 alternatives s'offrent  vous:

Envoyer vous-mme le mail en transformant le XSL et le XML de votre formulaire en HTML (j'ai le code C# dans un coin si besoin),Abaisser le niveau de scurit de votre formulaire en requtant l'AD d'une autre faon (web service?).
 Cordialement,

----------

